# Best Way to Find Boarders



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I usually have found my boarding barns using Craigslist.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Posting ads in your local Tack Store or Feed Store is always a way to advertise.
Whenever I go to these stores I always read the ads posted.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations! 

I would post at the vet's office, too, and let them know that you are looking for GOOD boarders. They would know many of the animals in the area, and as far as their own clients go, they would know who pays his bills. I've been stiffed on board 3x, so now I just take boarders by word of mouth/referral.
All the best as you grow your horse business.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

If you are interested in specializing in a riding discipline, you could go to shows and post advertisements there. Get to know the horse people in your community and let them know you have space available.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If there is a local Facebook horse site you can advertise there too.

It might be worth just searching horse board in area online and see what comes up. There might be a local forum or classifieds site with lots of responses or a board listing somewhere. Otherwise, having a basic webpage can help a lot too, I know the first thing I do when looking for agistment is look online. Places with websites are the first I find. 

You can also advertise in the local paper.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Saskia said:


> If there is a local Facebook horse site you can advertise there too.
> 
> It might be worth just searching horse board in area online and see what comes up. There might be a local forum or classifieds site with lots of responses or a board listing somewhere. Otherwise, having a basic webpage can help a lot too, I know the first thing I do when looking for agistment is look online. Places with websites are the first I find.
> 
> You can also advertise in the local paper.


Saskia, your post made me think of advertising with the MA State Horse Council, too, on their web site. Maybe help sponsor a Cape Cod horse event, too, or training clinic that can be advertised on the Horse Council page.


----------



## Hammersmith Farms (Jun 22, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestions. Going to try an open house in conjunction with the local tack shop


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Local FB groups, Craigslist, local tack stores, websites like Equine.com and newhorse.com, and please have an up-to-date website. Many people won't even inquire if there's no website or if you don't list any prices on the website.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Make a free website with information, including a list of prices. Lots of pictures, and post a small flyer in local feed stores, tack shops, and on the yellow pages. If you want to go the extra mile, post on horse related sites. Word of mouth is also good


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been to four different places with my horses. The first place that I found was online. It was big (300 acres), beautiful and professional. My horses got kicked out of that place because one of my mares stepped on the owners small dog and killed it. The second place I found by word of mouth. I was there for a year and left because they didn't know how to feed properly and I couldn't fix it so I left. The third place I found on craigslist. I went to check the place out and it seemed fine. After being there a month I started seeing horrendous stuff and ran. The fourth place I found standing in line at a feed store and talking. I've been there for 2 1/2 years now and still love it. It's small (12 acres), not overly pretty but fine. This place is the peoples home and they are knowledgeable, nice, take good care of the horses when I can't be there, and we have become part of the family. I'm sure I will stay here until one day when I have my own piece of property.

There are so many ways to find people, just be creative.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't own a boarding facility but I do board and what attracts me to a facility is a good web site that is visually appealing, easy to navigate, and has information on what the facility is like (complete with photos), what services are offered, contact information, and a list of current pricing. I find web sites on directories posted by local tack shops, facebook groups, or equine advertising sites. It's a good idea to post fliers in local tack shops and feed stores too. Be sure to include a nice picture of the facility, your contact information, location and price on the flier.

I tend to pass over facilitates that don't have good web sites, or don't provide enough information in their listings or advertisements. If I don't know where the barn is located or how much they charge, I assume it's too far away or too expensive. I would just call and ask, but it's a pain to make phone calls when I work full time and at odd hours, and there are plenty of stables out there that make their information readily available. So, I think it's most important that you put yourself out there and be informative.

Beyond that, I like a stable that provides adequate turnout space and hours, has fair prices and has safe, clean facilities. I avoid stables that nickle and dime clients. I've seen places that will charge $5 every time they have to put a fly mask on, or feed an owner-provided supplement. Basic care like that should be included in the price of full care board. Along those same lines, keep your boarding costs simple and consistent. Nobody likes and unexpected charge on their bill. It's also great if a stable can provide lower cost options for board, such as pasture board, or partial care.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

It may be a good idea to ask for references from former barns when interviewing a potential boarder, just like one does for apartment rental. And do a credit check.


----------

